# solar panels for $1 watt with shipping?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I was looking at stuff from cina and ran accross this 
50w watt solar panels solar power controller chip quality battery inverter Specialsrsrpnqskklm from English Agent:BuyChina.com


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Safe to order something directly from China. Import tax? Obumma has a huge tax on solar panels from China.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Order from those already in the US at $.88 and I've seen them as low as $.71 but the dollar strength is raising panel prices right now
Astronergy CHSM 6610P 260-watt solar panel


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Ripon, those 260watt panels are going to be for a 24V system & still max out at 8amps.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I was thinking of getting two of the 50watt panels and just putting them away.
You might be surprized what you can do with one 50 watt panel and a car battery or two in a pinch.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Yes I wasn't looking at their efficiency either and I expected the cheapest one's to be low. Found another site with US Made panels down to .63 a watt which was just down the links from the first search I made. One has to be sure of what they are getting and how they convert / use the power.

budgetprepp-n maybe look at ebay for the cells themselves and make a panel that fits your size desire for the vehicle. A 50 watt panel is great for charging a car battery if you have a lot of sun.



HuntingHawk said:


> Ripon, those 260watt panels are going to be for a 24V system & still max out at 8amps.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

HuntingHawk said:


> Safe to order something directly from China. Import tax? Obumma has a huge tax on solar panels from China.


Ever heard of Alibaba? It's the China version of e-Bay, only it's a lot bigger.

You can buy just about ANYTHING directly from China. And it's not all junk.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

We resell solars panels and we never buy direct... in most cases you have to buy a boat load, pay duty and tariffs...we just buy here in the usa

Unlimited Solar, inc

or from kyocera direct


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Aliexpress is like alibaba but it deals with smaller orders,

and so long as you are very patient, it is free shipping.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

tinkerhell said:


> Aliexpress is like alibaba but it deals with smaller orders,
> 
> and so long as you are very patient, it is free shipping.


I have ordered stuff from both of those places. Sometimes 4 weeks and sometimes 12 days 
you can get stuff you can't get here. I bought one of the Leopold knock off scopes.


----------

